
Cupidtino - Apple inspired Dating site - Chirag
http://cupidtino.com/home
======
Chirag
Apple device is must have for sign-up/login.

~~~
_0ffh
I'm sure that can easily be faked. But who'd want to? The entire idea of
Cupidtino is, quite frankly, inane! OMFG just imagine Apple fanbois and
fangals mating and producing hordes of little Apple fanbabes.... ugh! Better
not imagine that, I feel sick now!

